# bulb question



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

I recently set up a small vase for my desk with only java moss and a small portion of floating riccia. I found a cheap desk lamp sitting in my basement and thought i could just use that but it came with a very small halogen 20w bulb type JC ...finger size with pin sockets. It doesn't provide alot of light but the main problem is it heats up crazy. Are there any fluorescent bulbs made this small with the same sockets that i can use to replace it???or do i have to get another lamp?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd say there probably aren't any flourecent bulbs that will fit the same socket, if there are they probably aren't easy to find. I know that there are some small fixtures available that might fit the bill though. Check these out.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Also, screw-in compact flourescent (often found as Energy Efficient replacements for incandescent bulbs) in a desklamp works great for vases and nanos. Goosenecks are convienent since its easy to move the light away from the tank if needed.

(You don't care about the wattage rating of such bulbs so much for this purpose. Desklamps and the angle of the bulb to the water is inefficient, and you're just using brute force and your intuition to adjust light.)

edited to correct "flourescent" to "incandescent."


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thx davis, i was looking around for those clip on lights. 

czado, i'm using the screw in compact fluorescents for my 10gs. they work great but definetly won't fit the desk lamp im trying to use. 

since its just moss and floating riccia in there. Can i get away with just natural sunlight??


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

you probably can just be careful because sunlight can be too much and cause an algae bloom.. its probably worth a shot though because its free if you dont mind moving it near a window. I have seen some bowls that people have a clip on light with the whole thing positioned near a window for more ambiant sunlight instead of direct sunlight, just depends I guess.


----------

